# Rolo the naughty little cockapoo!



## jpj (Mar 30, 2016)

Rolo is 14 weeks today! Here are a few photos of her through the weeks. She's a naughty little girl with all her nipping and lunging but hopefully I've read that will get better. She loves chasing her cat brothers but is improving with that 





































Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## jpj (Mar 30, 2016)

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Rolo has stolen our hearts here at Datun Towers. I love her markings. 

If she gets too much for you give us a shout, we'll take her off your hands.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

such a pretty pup - and being those colours Rolo is the perfect name!


----------



## Gill57 (Mar 20, 2016)

What lovely photos.....


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Datun Walnut said:


> Rolo has stolen our hearts here at Datun Towers. I love her markings.
> 
> If she gets too much for you give us a shout, we'll take her off your hands.


Hold on there Datun, I called dibs if they decide to pack it in.  She is a stunner alright. Check out the way the white hairs frame her soulful eye in the last photo and the detail at her nose. Then look at her expression in the next to last photo, I think she's saying "nipping and lunging, who me?"


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Hold on there Datun, I called dibs if they decide to pack it in.  She is a stunner alright. Check out the way the white hairs frame her soulful eye in the last photo and the detail at her nose. Then look at her expression in the next to last photo, I think she's saying "nipping and lunging, who me?"


You call dibs on them all. You are a potential serial poo-napper.


----------



## jpj (Mar 30, 2016)

Wow, is there a fight going on for our little Rolo?! We are keeping her for now but if anything changes, I will let you both know  

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## MHDDOG2016 (Jan 2, 2016)

She is a sweetheart for sure! Gorgeous little poo!


----------



## woster123 (Nov 21, 2011)

Awww so sweet .. My Rolo was such a loveable clever little cockapo








Sadly he is no longer with us but miss him m every day 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

